# Plug guitar into PC?



## jream (Aug 25, 2006)

Im looking for something to go in a 5.25" Bay that allows me to plug in
my guitar jack to the PC. I have no clue where this would be or where to look for it.

Or can i simply buy an adapter for the guitar jack to mic jack, or would that lose tons
of quality?

anyone ever done this before? and do ya use any guitar software you can recommend


----------



## seekermeister (Jun 20, 2006)

The only thing that I can tell you is that when I had my keyboard, it plugged into the PC through the gameport. But that ran through midi. I don't know if you have a regular amplified guitar (In which case, I wouldn't know as much as you), or a midi acoustic. If the latter, I think that it would plug in similarly to the keyboard.


----------



## Kinnaird (Sep 3, 2006)

You have to buy something like a Line6 Guitar port to plug your guitar into your computer. I recommend the Line 6 Toneport. It comes with software for recording too, and it's not that expensive. Do a search on google. Good luck.


----------



## fenderjaguar (Jun 10, 2004)

you can just buy adaptors to put it in the mic input on your sound card. and no, it doesn't lose any quality, imo










oh, and just use a free recorder, like audacity


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

Kinnaird said:


> You have to buy something like a Line6 Guitar port to plug your guitar into your computer. I recommend the Line 6 Toneport. It comes with software for recording too, and it's not that expensive. Do a search on google. Good luck.


http://www.musiciansstorehouse.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=L6-TPORT-UX1

:up: http://www.guitarcenter.com/shop/pr...ling_interface?full_sku=103373684&src=4WFRWXX


----------



## jream (Aug 25, 2006)

fenderjaguar said:


> you can just buy adaptors to put it in the mic input on your sound card. and no, it doesn't lose any quality, imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I want, where in the world do you find that?
I cant find anything on google or ebay.

I may go with that line6 thing but id rather have this


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

Might be here:
http://www.radioshack.com/search/in...SK/2032058&categoryId=2032058&kwCatId=2032058


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suspect that you may not be happy with the guitar plugged into the mic jack, I'd be researching a real pre-amp, perhaps like suggested in post #3.


----------



## seekermeister (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't know about jream, but I would go with the jack that fenderjaguar posted, because I'm not an performing or professional musician. I don't know if it would work, but the only reason that I would attach a guitar to my PC is to be able to use it with something like Cakewalk, for compositional purposes.


----------



## jream (Aug 25, 2006)

You guys find stuff good, I swear I loko all over the place and cant find a thing 

Fender: If you plug that into the mic, does it record as if it had no amp plugged in? Or can you use software to fix that? It seems too simple to me


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

jream said:


> You guys find stuff good, I swear I loko all over the place and cant find a thing
> 
> Fender: If you plug that into the mic, does it record as if it had no amp plugged in? Or can you use software to fix that? It seems too simple to me


On my SB X-Fi card, you get software and could use the adapter to plug straight into the card and record http://img8.imagepile.net/img8/10012stereo.jpg directly to the HD. As far as quality, I'm not sure as I haven't done it but if it doesn't sound pretty good with an X-Fi and running the audio through BOSE speakers, then it ain't gonna sound good period and your next bet would be the Line 6 set up..
But this should work for ya if you want to play your guitar and record/mix ect ect..
(Audio Creation Mode
For Pristine Audio Recording Quality
Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic offers high quality, feature-rich recording. 
Utilizing the Creative X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity audio processor, you'll get the most advanced features and effects of any audio processor for music and audio creation currently available)


----------



## jream (Aug 25, 2006)

is that the fatal1ty one? if so that thing was awesome


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

jream said:


> is that the fatal1ty one? if so that thing was awesome


Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic :up: Theres tons of software that comes with it.. Takes your gaming audio to a whole new level.. http://img8.imagepile.net/img8/6804555.soundblaster.jpg

http://img8.imagepile.net/img8/7141756e.x-fimodeswitcher.jpg

http://img8.imagepile.net/img8/8167757.soundblasterx-fi.jpg

http://img2.imagepile.net/img2/2940556f.x-fidvdplayer.jpg

http://img2.imagepile.net/img2/8355756h.creativekaraokeplayer.jpg

http://www.soundblaster.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=208&product=14066

http://www.xpcgear.com/xtrememusic.html

On-Board Connectivity

FlexiJack (Performing a 3-in-1 function, Digital I/O1 / Line In / Microphone) via 3.50mm mini jack 
Line level out (Front / Rear / Side / Center / Subwoofer) via 3.50mm mini jacks 
AUX_IN line-level analog input via 4-pin Molex connector on card 
One AD_Link (26 pin) connector for linking to the X-Fi I/O Console (upgrade option)


----------



## fenderjaguar (Jun 10, 2004)

to be honest with you, you'd be best off just micing your guitar amp up


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.fullcompass.com/product/262731.html


----------

